# Did you guys like Ghost in the Shell?



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

I know I did! Am I a minority? It was frame for frame exactly like the anime series.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 22, 2017)

I can't wait for the bluray! Only cinema around here(150km radius) will have it in 3D, and I can't watch 3D
And I AM HYPED


----------



## driverdis (Apr 22, 2017)

I enjoyed it and will be getting it on Blu-ray. all the whitewashing nonsense is overblown and does not distract from the movie.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 22, 2017)

Whitewashing?  WTF is wrong with people... can't wait to see it!


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

driverdis said:


> I enjoyed it and will be getting it on Blu-ray. all the whitewashing nonsense is overblown and does not distract from the movie.


What's whitewashing mean, or I mean what's whitewashed in the movie? I guess both questions.


----------



## driverdis (Apr 22, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> What's whitewashing mean, or I mean what's whitewashed in the movie? I guess both questions.



whitewashing is when foreign content (usually asian media) is adapted for western audiences by means of replacing asian/or other foreign actors with white/Caucasian actors instead.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 22, 2017)

Not really interested in seeing it, and I never watched the anime. That nude suit looks bad to me, cheap, but that's just me. I'm just so disconnected with most new movies, I'm much happier and more excited going to older stuff. I had a blast today watching Best of the Best for example. In comparison a new movie I really want to see is Atomic Blonde, hoping it's not just a female John Wick.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Not really interested in seeing it, and I never watched the anime. That nude suit looks bad to me, cheap, but that's just me. I'm just so disconnected with most new movies, I'm much happier and more excited going to older stuff. I had a blast today watching Best of the Best for example. In comparison a new movie I really want to see is Atomic Blonde, hoping it's not just a female John Wick.


nude looking suit is part of the story. Not gonna spoil it. If one was gonma watch the movie Id say see the anime first its breathtaking visuals drawn excellent and with a great soundtrack. ie. Intro to episodes. Before going to see the movie. I just personally needed a big screen to watch this on. Scarlett Johanson (typo?) does a great job with the look and it kinda reminded me of Rising Sun, a favorite of mine. Also the setting for that is in Japan.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 22, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> Nude s
> 
> nude looking suit is part of the story



Is the nude suit part of her body or is it purposefully a suit according to the story? If it's the former, it looks like crap to me still. If it's the latter, meh.


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 22, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Is the nude suit part of her body or is it purposefully a suit according to the story? If it's the former, it looks like crap to me still. If it's the latter, meh.


Its part of the body, so not a suit.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2017)

The previews for it look like it wants to be a generic "who am I?"/revenge Robocop movie rather than a movie that wants us to ponder what it is to be a human or an individual in this world of ever increasing integration of technology and interconnection.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> The previews for it look like it wants to be a generic "who am I?"/revenge Robocop movie rather than a movie that wants us to ponder what it is to be a human or an individual in this world of ever increasing integration of technology and interconnection.


I thouggt the same thing from the trailer total crap, but the movie was exactly or at least as close to perfect to I think the first three episodes from the anime as one can make a movie. Yeah from the trailer I was like "Another Lucy movie, and now she's falling from a building?, and..oh wait GHOST!


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 22, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> The previews for it look like it wants to be a generic "who am I?"/revenge Robocop movie rather than a movie that wants us to ponder what it is to be a human or an individual in this world of ever increasing integration of technology and interconnection.



I'm just counting the days to re-watch Robocop for its 30th anniversary. July 17. Yeah, the trailer I saw made it look like flash with no substance, or, contrived substance. Even if it wasn't based on the anime, it just looks like something seen before, Blade Runner comes to mind, and that movie still holds up. I saw a headline about the movie, pointing to Under the Skin, where ScarJo plays an alien who seduces men and crazy stuff happens. Lower budget, really good visuals, actual nude ScarJo, and it made me think, it was weird, disturbing. This just looks like sci-fi blockbuster fodder. If I watch this, it would have to be selected at random from my queue, not because I want to see it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 22, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> The previews for it look like it wants to be a generic "who am I?"/revenge Robocop movie rather than a movie that wants us to ponder what it is to be a human or an individual in this world of ever increasing integration of technology and interconnection.



I'm just counting the days to re-watch Robocop for its 30th anniversary. July 17. Yeah, the trailer I saw made it look like flash with no substance, or, contrived substance. Even if it wasn't based on the anime, it just looks like something seen before, Blade Runner comes to mind, and that movie still holds up. I saw a headline about the movie, pointing to Under the Skin, where ScarJo plays an alien who seduces men and crazy stuff happens. Lower budget, really good visuals, actual nude ScarJo, and it made me think, it was weird, disturbing. This just looks like sci-fi blockbuster fodder. If I watch this, it would have to be selected at random from my queue, not because I want to see it.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm just counting the days to re-watch Robocop for its 30th anniversary. July 17. Yeah, the trailer I saw made it look like flash with no substance, or, contrived substance. Even if it wasn't based on the anime, it just looks like something seen before, Blade Runner comes to mind, and that movie still holds up. I saw a headline about the movie, pointing to Under the Skin, where ScarJo plays an alien who seduces men and crazy stuff happens. Lower budget, really good visuals, actual nude ScarJo, and it made me think, it was weird, disturbing. This just looks like sci-fi blockbuster fodder. If I watch this, it would have to be selected at random from my queue, not because I want to see it.


Funny thing is, I just watched the original Ghost In The Shell movie for the first time the other day, and in that one, naked Major actually looks human rather than having the obviously fake body this one gave her (probably just to avoid being rated R).  So if they were going for trying to keep the spirit of the original alive rather than make it a blockbuster, you'd probably get naked Scarlett Johansson.  Well, assuming they'd still throw the money at her if they went that direction.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 22, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Funny thing is, I just watched the original Ghost In The Shell movie for the first time the other day, and in that one, naked Major actually looks human rather than having the obviously fake body this one gave her (probably just to avoid being rated R).  So if they were going for trying to keep the spirit of the original alive rather than make it a blockbuster, you'd probably get naked Scarlett Johansson.  Well, assuming they'd still throw the money at her if they went that direction.



Oh I didn't know it was PG-13, sigh, it clearly was fashioned to be a blockbuster then, whether or not the filmmakers are actual fans of the source material, they capitalized on the anime boon that's currently ongoing. So, PG-13 since it draws more than R, ScarJo, anime pandering, yeah, I'll give this time, I really don't want to see it any time soon. And it doesn't help ScarJo's in some stupid comedy movie with other women where the premise involved a dead male stripper, and somehow that's comical. A dead sex worker is funny...good message. She's not doing much for me lately, other than looks, and she's a talented actress, just not in appealing movies currently.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Oh I didn't know it was PG-13, sigh, it clearly was fashioned to be a blockbuster then, whether or not the filmmakers are actual fans of the source material, they capitalized on the anime boon that's currently ongoing. So, PG-13 since it draws more than R, ScarJo, anime pandering, yeah, I'll give this time, I really don't want to see it any time soon. And it doesn't help ScarJo's in some stupid comedy movie with other women where the premise involved a dead male stripper, and somehow that's comical. A dead sex worker is funny...good message. She's not doing much for me lately, other than looks, and she's a talented actress, just not in appealing movies currently.


My plan is to watch it when it finally makes its way to the budget theatre near me.  $2 Tuesdays.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't like the idea of it, but hope to be proven wrong. Will wait for it to be released on blu-ray.


----------



## s157 (Apr 22, 2017)

It doesn't even come close to measuring to the anime/movie/manga series but I enjoyed it nonetheless. If anything I thought Scarlet Johansson did very well in her role.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Apr 22, 2017)

No. anime is geeky and is for awkwardly antisocial kiddos.

The movie? No. because anime is geeky and is for awkwardly antisocial kiddos.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> No. anime is geeky and is for awkwardly antisocial kiddos.
> 
> The movie? No. because anime is geeky and is for awkwardly antisocial kiddos.


Says the guy with thousands of posts on a video game web forum.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Apr 22, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Says the guy with thousands of posts on a video game web forum.


I fail to see how this is relevant.

When someone likes anime, I assume they look like a fat 34-year-old fedora-wearing neck beard who swears by atheism and lives in his mothers basement, and visits comic con annually. Oh. And has social disabilities and wonders why girls don't go for him because he's been told he's a "nice guy" by a girl once in his life, who he's driven away due to lack of hygiene.



Ah. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=neckbeard


----------



## Originality (Apr 22, 2017)

I enjoyed it, and that's all that matters to me. Let fanboys argue all they want on the whitewashing thing, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 22, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> When someone likes anime, I assume they look like a fat 34-year-old fedora-wearing neck beard who swears by atheism and lives in his mothers basement, and visits comic con annually. Oh. And has social disabilities and wonders why girls don't go for him because he's been told he's a "nice guy" by a girl once in his life, who he's driven away due to hygiene.


Well, the 34-year-old part is correct, but very little of the rest... social disabilities maybe.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Apr 22, 2017)

clownb said:


> Well, the 34-year-old part is correct, but very little of the rest... social disabilities maybe.


Eh, only two? Meh. I'll take it! Haha


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I fail to see how this is relevant.


What does you dismissing something because it's for geeks have to do with me pointing out that you spend so much time on an internet forum discussing video games?  Hmm, I can't imagine.


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2017)

Play nice, children


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2017)

nope, they destroyed the source material and it flopped


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2017)

Veho said:


> Play nice, children


Aww, it's no fun until someone loses an eye!


----------



## lonewolf08 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Eh, only two? Meh. I'll take it! Haha


You only got one for me, I think I'm fat, the rest don't apply.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

I dislike Live Action Movies since they're mostly shit.
I never watched Ghost in the Shell since it never managed to grab my attention.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh well, can somebody tell me what the hell is Ghost in the Shell about?
If it's interesting, i'll watch it.


----------



## Toltec80 (Apr 25, 2017)

It was a good movie. I hated that it felt like they put the words "ghost" and "shell" about every 20 minutes into the conversations of the protagonists. But great music, great visual style, great actors ...!


----------

